# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [iPhone Paris] Formation dev iPhone

## OFred27

Bonsoir, 

Travaillant actuellement sur l'iPhone et l'iPad et ce depuis, leur sortie (et mme avant), je propose des formations sur le dveloppement sur ces appareils.
Si cela vous intresse n'hsitez pas  me repondre par MP.

Cordialement,

Frdric

----------

